
'You prepare for war': how one U.S. firm tried escaping China tariffs - howard941
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-asia-supplychains-insight/you-prepare-for-war-how-one-u-s-firm-tried-escaping-trumps-china-tariffs-idUSKCN1VA2E7
======
Fjolsvith
Reuters tries to spin this as the tariffs forcing this company to do what they
were planning to do anyways.

